# huls 824 and 844 colorants-Where can I buy online?



## oldgoat (Sep 16, 2011)

Just what the topic says. Im looking to find utc colorants online... any help?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Wood Finishers Depot*

I have a commercial account with WFD. Their website is woodfinishersdepot.com. They sell the 844 and other colorants. I usually buy my pre-cat lacquered colored by WFD but I also keep some of the smaller bottles of colorant handy. The smaller bottles I think are 6 oz. not sure though. These little bottles will color 1/2 gal of clear pre-cat lacquer. The 844 is a universal colorant for solvent based finishes. They also carry coorants for waterbased stuff also.


----------

